# So, Punch Out!!'s full character roster is revealed...



## TwilightV (May 17, 2009)

There are 14 characters:

Glass Joe
Von Kaiser
Disco Kid
King Hippo
Piston Hondo (Honda) (Eybrow twitch FTW!)
Bear Hugger
Great Tiger
Don Flamenco
Aran Ryan
Bald Bull
Soda Popinski
Super Macho Man (EPIC DANCING PECS AND ASS)
Mr. Sandman

And a very special (not Tyson) guest at the end.


----------



## Lukar (May 17, 2009)

Sucks that they don't have Mike in the game (It's understandable as to why though, lol).

Anyways, Mr. Sandman? Que the Metallica references.


----------



## Teracat (May 17, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Anyways, Mr. Sandman? Que the Metallica references.



More like


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2009)

Special guest at the end = Oscar De la Hoya, I bet (upon whom the player's character was based, IIRC).

Also: OMGOMGOMGOMG PUNCH-OUT AGAIN *cheering and wild arm-flailing*


----------



## TwilightV (May 17, 2009)

Nope, not him. It's actually someone you'd probably never expect.


----------



## Riptor (May 17, 2009)

'Twould it happen to be a character from another Nintendo game?

I'll be sure to rent this sometime, Punch Out rocks. Until then, I'll keep playing Wade Hixton's Counter Punch. That game is awesome


----------



## Teracat (May 17, 2009)

Captain Falcon?

Wait, no. He'd always win.


----------



## Dayken (May 17, 2009)

As someone who's had said 14th character ruined for him, trust me when I say that you're probably going to be very disappointed.

Also, I find it all too appropriate that Disco Kid is practically the only lame and annoying opponent.


----------



## TwilightV (May 17, 2009)

Dissapointed? Nah.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 18, 2009)

lolpunchout


----------



## Bokracroc (May 18, 2009)

Is it Big Mac?


----------



## Stratelier (May 18, 2009)

Oh that's right, _Punch-Out!_ is available today....


----------



## Tycho (May 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lolpunchout



Oh, come on, are you telling me you didn't play the NES Punch-Out!! like crazy when you were younger?


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 18, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Is it Big Mac?


So we meet Little Mac's father at last.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 18, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Is it Big Mac?



Well, we know it WON'T be Chuck Norris, the game would then be impossible to beat...


----------



## TwilightV (May 18, 2009)

But, kicks are illegal in boxing... then again, taping a manhole cover to your stomach should be too (coughKingHippocough). :3


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 18, 2009)

I think I might know who's the final opponent. 

I'll give you a hint, 



Spoiler



He rides a bike.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 18, 2009)

I saw a video and on it it had 



Spoiler



Donkey Kong


 as the final boss...


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I saw a video and on it it had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

WHO IN THE BLUE FUCK THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD IDEA TO HAVE THAT SHITCHUCKER IN THE GAME!? RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, Doc should have been the final boss.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 18, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> WHO IN THE BLUE FUCK THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD IDEA TO HAVE THAT SHITCHUCKER IN THE GAME!? RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, Doc should have been the final boss.



The video may have been faked (video of a TV screen) so I don't know for sure.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The video may have been faked (video of a TV screen) so I don't know for sure.



There's no other source of info online, so it may be too early to tell.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 18, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> There's no other source of info online, so it may be too early to tell.



http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/272738 (possible spoiler video there!)


----------



## Lukar (May 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, we know it WON'T be Chuck Norris, the game would then be impossible to beat...



The game wouldn't have enough space to contain such awesome. No game ever will.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh, come on, are you telling me you didn't play the NES Punch-Out!! like crazy when you were younger?



Never a fan.

If I'd play a boxing game I'd play a real boxing game, not the one which is really a memory game wrapped under a boxing skin.


----------



## JohnTalbain (May 19, 2009)

When I saw Mr sandman I thought of TF2 for a sec.

And if that is the final boss thats really crap are they really running out of ideas....


----------



## Yoshistar (May 19, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I saw a video and on it it had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting from someone from another forum:

"[Final boss?]  Not really. After you beat Title Defense, you unlock Last Stand, where you fight random boxers until you lose a few times. Sometime early on in Last Stand, youâ€™ll fight that character."

So hurray, spoiler-tagged character isn't the final boss.  I watched a video of that match, and it's pretty hilarious.

I need to get this game soon.  Maybe I'll ask for it on my birthday.  =/


----------



## Teracat (May 20, 2009)

Regardless, Mr. Spoiler is a huge disappointment.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

Recently-made Nintendo made games are disappointments.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Recently-made Nintendo made games are disappointments.



Sadly, I can't argue with that.


----------

